# anyone know a recipe for BBW juniper berry-type scent?



## Saltysteele (Aug 14, 2009)

I used to love juniper berry lotion at BBW, and now they quit carrying it 

Does anyone, by chance, have a good essential oil combination that emulates this?  I would be much appreciative!!  (looking to make soap with it, btw)


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

here is a link to the fragrance finder . I hope you can find it  

http://www.fragranceoilfinder.com/catalog/index.php

Kitn


----------



## Saltysteele (Aug 16, 2009)

thanks, Kitn!!  I'll check it out!


----------

